

Curiosity's first images from Mars - bemmu
http://i.imgur.com/xsNRi.png

======
RVijay007
I posted this in the other thread, but wish there was a nice forward looking,
expansive Mars horizon photo instead of looking at the ground and wheels of
the rover.

~~~
pforpal
As far as I know, the cameras a folded in during landing which is why the view
is of the wheels and rear.

